# Canvas Inhalt löschen



## phyrexianer (13. Aug 2007)

Hallo leude ich habe ein kleine Problem.....

ich lasse in einem Canvas was zeichnen habe dann der Shell welche das Canvas enthält einen "ResizeListenre" hinzugefügt welcher die Methode "draw()" neu aufruft da der Inhalt von der größe der Shell bzw. Canvas abhänging ist.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich damit meinen Inhalt *übermale* das heißt dass der alte Inhalt bestehen bleibt....  wie kann ich den Inhalt der Canvas vor dem methodenaufruf "draw()" bzw. in dieser Methode vor alle anderen Zeichenbefeheln aufrufen vorher aber den ganzen Inhalt löschen.....????

also Im grunde eine "aktualisierung" des Canvas mit einem neuen Bild (zeichenbefehle)


----------



## Marco13 (13. Aug 2007)

Höm - indem du ein Rechteck malst, dass so groß ist, wie der Canvas, und mit der Hintergrundfarbe (oder weiß) gefüllt ist!?


----------



## phyrexianer (14. Aug 2007)

ja daran habe ich auch shcon gedacht..... ich dachte aber, dass es eine etwas elegantere LÖSUNG gibt...  ;-)


----------



## Quaxli (14. Aug 2007)

Das *ist* die elegante Lösung....  :wink:


----------



## phyrexianer (14. Aug 2007)

alles klar..... funktioniert auch wunderbar bisher ;-)


----------

